# Hello everyone!



## Eric Coombs (Oct 12, 2018)

My name is Eric and I’m an Entered Apprentice Mason is the state of Oregon in the United States. I just recently gave my proficiency and am about to go through my Fellow Craft Degree. I’m very excited!! Anyone from Oregon on here??


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 12, 2018)

Welcome to the family once adopted Brother.

I look forward to welcoming you as a twice adopted Brother soon.


----------



## LK600 (Oct 12, 2018)

Welcome to the forums Brother.


----------



## Thomas Stright (Oct 12, 2018)

Welcome from Texas!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 12, 2018)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


----------



## Bloke (Oct 12, 2018)

Greetings and Welcome. I am from Melbourne  Australia and wish you all the best for your Second Degree - but would need to be an apology.


----------



## hfmm97 (Oct 13, 2018)

Greetings from Texas, Bro Eric-enjoy the process and that truly as far as Freemasonry is concerned it is the journey that is more noteworthy than the destination....


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bro Sony (Oct 13, 2018)

Welcome to the forum Brother!


----------



## Matt L (Oct 13, 2018)

Welcome from West Tennessee.


----------



## Keith C (Oct 15, 2018)

Greetings from PA.

Enjoy the FC degree, it is very rich in content and, in my opinion, the most important Degree in the journey to betterment.


----------



## Lightlife (Nov 2, 2018)

Brother, I am from Oregon, but I left 40 years ago.  I am a member of Salem Lodge #4 as was my father.  Welcome!


----------

